# Lost Dan Certificate from Korea



## AKaminski86 (Jan 20, 2019)

hey guys I’m hoping someone can help me out.
I received my 1 st Dan Black belt in 1999 from Master Young Yea Academy in Toronto, Ontario, Canada.
Unfortunately my certificate was water damaged and is destroyed. My question is who can I contact directly to order a new one? 
If anyone can help me out they would be much appreciated, thanks guys.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 20, 2019)

Do you remember if your master was part of any organization, or what style of tkd you practiced?


----------



## AKaminski86 (Jan 20, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Do you remember if your master was part of any organization, or what style of tkd you practiced?


World Taekwond Federation and mostly self defence style of Taekwondo... if that’s what you mean by style.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 20, 2019)

The WTF (now WT) was what I was looking for. There is a very good chance that you are registered as a first dan with the kukkiwon then, so they may have a copy of your certificate. @skribs or @andyjeffries may be able to help you with how to get that.


----------



## AKaminski86 (Jan 20, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> The WTF (now WT) was what I was looking for. There is a very good chance that you are registered as a first dan with the kukkiwon then, so they may have a copy of your certificate. @skribs or @andyjeffries may be able to help you with how to get that.


Hey thanks so much, and yes I am! I actually looked my self up site enough, there I was. So I have my poom/dan number. And if the people you tagged here are willing to help then I’ll provide the number, and it would be greatly appreciated! To be honest I’m actually getting a job with the Ontario Provincial Police and they want all Sort of certifications that I may have, so this is pretty important . Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 20, 2019)

AKaminski86 said:


> Hey thanks so much, and yes I am! I actually looked my self up site enough, there I was. So I have my poom/dan number. And if the people you tagged here are willing to help then I’ll provide the number, and it would be greatly appreciated! To be honest I’m actually getting a job with the Ontario Provincial Police and they want all Sort of certifications that I may have, so this is pretty important . Thanks for the reply.


Keep in mind I'm not sure either of them will be able to help you get the certificate, but they are much more likely than most of the active members, since they both teach in that style. Good luck with everything!


----------



## AKaminski86 (Jan 20, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Keep in mind I'm not sure either of them will be able to help you get the certificate, but they are much more likely than most of the active members, since they both teach in that style. Good luck with everything!


I appreciate your help! Thanks.


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan (Jan 20, 2019)

AKaminski86 said:


> To be honest I’m actually getting a job with the Ontario Provincial Police and they want all Sort of certifications that I may have, so this is pretty important .



I don't think you need anyone's help.  Here's a link that says you can get one by mail. (Remember me if you ever pull me over!)

http://www.kukkiwon.or.kr/front/eng/open/question.action


----------



## AKaminski86 (Jan 20, 2019)

Gwai Lo Dan said:


> I don't think you need anyone's help.  Here's a link that says you can get one by mail. (Remember me if you ever pull me over!)
> 
> http://www.kukkiwon.or.kr/front/eng/open/question.action
> 
> View attachment 22053


Don’t break the law and I won’t lol ....thanks tho, I just went on the site and I think I got my answer!! I appreciate ya.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 20, 2019)

@AKaminski86 

Welcome to the board.

Hope you stick around.  There is a few of us cops on here.


----------



## AKaminski86 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks for the welcome! And that’s great news! I definitely will.


----------



## AKaminski86 (Jan 20, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> @AKaminski86
> 
> Welcome to the board.
> 
> Hope you stick around.  There is a few of us cops on here.


Thanks for the welcome! And that’s great news! I definitely will


----------



## skribs (Jan 20, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> The WTF (now WT) was what I was looking for. There is a very good chance that you are registered as a first dan with the kukkiwon then, so they may have a copy of your certificate. @skribs or @andyjeffries may be able to help you with how to get that.



Sorry, but I am not able to help with that.


----------



## WaterGal (Jan 21, 2019)

Gwai Lo Dan said:


> I don't think you need anyone's help.  Here's a link that says you can get one by mail. (Remember me if you ever pull me over!)
> 
> http://www.kukkiwon.or.kr/front/eng/open/question.action
> 
> View attachment 22053



It doesn't say on here what the fee is, but I had to do this in 2015 because a parent gave us the wrong birthdate , and the replacement fee at that time was USD $15, payable by cash or check. For that, they also wanted a copy of the passport or photo ID, but I think that was to prove the birthdate needed to be corrected; it doesn't look like they're asking for that here.


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan (Jan 21, 2019)

WaterGal said:


> It doesn't say on here what the fee is, but I had to do this in 2015 because a parent gave us the wrong birthdate , and the replacement fee at that time was USD $15, payable by cash or check. For that, they also wanted a copy of the passport or photo ID, but I think that was to prove the birthdate needed to be corrected; it doesn't look like they're asking for that here.



I inferred from the FAQ above the one posted that the fee is 4000-8000 won. (I couldn't click both to show both).


----------



## AKaminski86 (Jan 21, 2019)

Gwai Lo Dan said:


> I inferred from the FAQ above the one posted that the fee is 4000-8000 won. (I couldn't click both to show both).
> 
> View attachment 22057


That website is really badly put together, and confusing. I just contacted taekwondo Canada see what they can help me with.
The Kukkiwon website has no email contact and I just don’t get what they want me to do.
Thanks tho.


----------



## WaterGal (Jan 22, 2019)

Gwai Lo Dan said:


> I inferred from the FAQ above the one posted that the fee is 4000-8000 won. (I couldn't click both to show both).
> 
> View attachment 22057



8000 won is about USD $7. I'm not sure what the other $8 was for, maybe shipping? But I just sent the info they wanted and a check for $15 to the address listed there, and in about 2 months, got the new certificate.


----------



## AKaminski86 (Jan 22, 2019)

WaterGal said:


> 8000 won is about USD $7. I'm not sure what the other $8 was for, maybe shipping? But I just sent the info they wanted and a check for $15 to the address listed there, and in about 2 months, got the new certificate.


Ok thanks! I’ll ldefinitly give it a go


----------



## AKaminski86 (Jan 24, 2019)

Hey guy I wanna thank you all for your help.
I finally figured it all out and I will be recovering my certificate in about 3 months!
You’re  all good group of people! Cheers


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan (Jan 24, 2019)

AKaminski86 said:


> Hey guy I wanna thank you all for your help.
> I finally figured it all out and I will be recovering my certificate in about 3 months!
> You’re  all good group of people! Cheers


Did you end up going through the KKW directly or perhaps TKD Canada?


----------



## AKaminski86 (Jan 24, 2019)

Gwai Lo Dan said:


> Did you end up going through the KKW directly or perhaps TKD Canada?


TKD Canada!


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan (Jan 25, 2019)

AKaminski86 said:


> TKD Canada!


My  understanding was that you can go through TKD Canada if the school originally got the certificate through them (or you later registerd with them) , rather than directly from the KKW.  Do you know if that is correct?


----------



## AKaminski86 (Jan 25, 2019)

Yea


Gwai Lo Dan said:


> My  understanding was that you can go through TKD Canada if the school originally got the certificate through them (or you later registerd with them) , rather than directly from the KKW.  Do you know if that is correct?


 so TKD Canada messsged me with all the details that I needed to get the certificate and its $66 Canadian so since I’m not an affiliate it will take 3 months for delivery but they vouch for me because they did a DAN check on me


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## andyjeffries (Jan 28, 2019)

Sorry for the delay in replying, haven't been on here for a few days. Just for the record, the fee always used to be US$10 sent cash to the Kukkiwon with your Dan details and return address. I believe it changed about 4 years or so to US$15 (to cover the increase in DHL postage costs).


----------



## andyjeffries (Jan 28, 2019)

It will normally come back within about one month for a reprint. If I can be of any help, let me know.


----------



## andyjeffries (Jan 28, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> The WTF (now WT) was what I was looking for. There is a very good chance that you are registered as a first dan with the kukkiwon then, so they may have a copy of your certificate. @skribs or @andyjeffries may be able to help you with how to get that.



Thanks for the tagging, hadn't seen it in a decent timeframe but I'm always happy to help where I can.


----------

